# There are different types of BACON????



## Carol (Nov 5, 2014)

Horrible click-through site but.......bacon!  Bacon!! 


17 Types of Bacon You Probably Haven't Tried Yet - Oola.com


----------



## donald1 (Nov 5, 2014)

for all those religous people who say they dont eat beef BACON FOR EVERYBODY! 

even they get bacon...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Carol said:


> Horrible click-through site but.......bacon!  Bacon!!
> 
> 
> 17 Types of Bacon You Probably Haven't Tried Yet - Oola.com



Well, just me, but if it isn't pork, it isn't bacon.  You could call it turkey-bacon or some such, but don't try to convince me it's bacon unless it is.  :rofl:

And after we have cleared the hurdle of it's pork, then we need to consider what part of the pig it is from, and how it was prepared for cooking.  :hmm:

Eventually, we will arrive at ... Bacon!

Enlightening series anyway.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2014)

Worst bacon I ever had was halal beef bacon.  Best bacon I ever had was organic pork bacon from a pig named Wilber.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 5, 2014)

is pork belly bacon?


----------



## K-man (Nov 5, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Worst bacon I ever had was halal beef bacon.  Best bacon I ever had was organic pork bacon from a pig named Wilber.


What??? 
You ate Wilber??? 
How could you?
:s501:


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who likes bacon, but thinks this current bacon craze has jumped the shark?  

I mean, I like bacon.  It's fine.  Good on a BLT or with eggs.  But, keep it the hell off my maple bar.   

And if we're going to go nuts about one specific type of protein, let it be a dry aged, 16oz prime rib, medium rare and served with a hot horseradish.  That beats bacon in any form.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve said:


> Am I the only one who likes bacon, but thinks this current bacon craze has jumped the shark?
> 
> I mean, I like bacon.  It's fine.  Good on a BLT or with eggs.  But, keep it the hell off my maple bar.
> 
> And if we're going to go nuts about one specific type of protein, let it be a dry aged, 16oz prime rib, medium rare and served with a hot horseradish.  That beats bacon in any form.



it's getting real old.  Bacon is great.  Many other things are also great.

I hear pumpkin coffee stuff is waning in sales finally.


----------



## Takai (Nov 5, 2014)

K-man said:


> What???
> You ate Wilber???
> How could you?
> :s501:



My guess would be one bite at a time.


----------



## aedrasteia (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe we shouldn't tell Carol about the 'Bacon of the Month' Club.

umm... yeah. How do you think I know?


----------



## hussaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Takai said:


> My guess would be one bite at a time.



why limit yourself like that??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, yes there are different types of bacon.... and I pretty much don't like any of them... one of the few "really bad for you" foods I don't much care for



Steve said:


> Am I the only one who likes bacon, but thinks this current bacon craze has jumped the shark?
> 
> I mean, I like bacon.  It's fine.  Good on a BLT or with eggs.  But, keep it the hell off my maple bar.



No, no your not... and I will, on occasion have a BLT.... but that is about as far as I go down the bacon path... as for the current Bacon craze...... it is more than a little ridiculous


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2014)

We've tried several types of non-porcine bacon (when my wife got me a bacon-of-the-month-club membership one year), but we've always come back to pig.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 6, 2014)

you don't have to just eat strips of bacon.  It's a great flavor additive to soups, sauces, and other dishes.  It can also be a great texture device or you can just render the fat or inside it's flavor on something else.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

Stop!!!!!!!!
I live in a country in the ME where bacon is banned!!!
Stop talking about that gift of the gods!!!
Unless someone here is on a US base nearby and can get me a pound or twenty?????


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 6, 2014)

Danish Bacon for me.


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2014)

hussaf said:


> you don't have to just eat strips of bacon.  It's a great flavor additive to soups, sauces, and other dishes.  It can also be a great texture device or you can just render the fat or inside it's flavor on something else.



I think the most unusual thing I made from bacon was a pie crust that was made with rendered bacon fat instead of Crisco.  I used it with an apple pie and the taste was amazing.  I'm not sure how the flavors would blend a more delicate flavor of pie, but I would definitely do that for a spicier pie such as apple or pecan.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 6, 2014)

bacon and apple is a smart combo.  This time of year bacon and squash hash is a good idea or squash bisque with bacon garnish.

I save fat when I make bacon and use it for cooking... got that from my grandma.


----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2014)

hussaf said:


> why limit yourself like that??



Not limiting...just savoring.


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a killer-great post! 
Thanks for showing all those options.
Bacon or pork definitely not my go-to protein source, too fatty, but I do get into it now and then purely for enjoyment or just as a break from fish or chicken/turkey.  I would love to get my hands on some of that elk bacon or try some peppered bacon (probably easy enough to do at home); would also like to get into that venison bacon but not sure how as have never heard of or seen this, even in the markets or at the deer farms...


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 7, 2014)

You eat Deer? Elk bacon, that sounds a bit chewy.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 7, 2014)

K-man said:


> What???
> You ate Wilber???
> *How *could you?
> :s501:



smoked, with a slide of ham


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> You eat Deer? Elk bacon, that sounds a bit chewy.


I eat deer, venison (although I understand venison technically or traditionally refers to any game meat and not just wild deer) as much as I can for my red meat protein source, it is far leaner than beef (and I happen to love the taste and what you can rustle up with it, while I normally just BBQ or quick fry, you can make some great Winter casseroles and stews with deer).  Believe it or not but where I am you can often get deals in the supermarket where the deer steak is cheaper than the cattle equivalent; you can also get decent priced cuts in the local markets.

I used to travel a lot in the Nordic states, so have had quite a bit of moose (they also call it elk) and have not found that chewy at all but you are right in thinking it could be.  But then this was mainly in stews and not as a steak so you may be right. Also had a heap of reindeer thinly sliced cold cuts, beautiful piece of meat, lovely stuff.  The dried reindeer strips, when done properly, is super awesome also and keeps for ages.   Appreciate you are UK based but is this what the Yanks call an elk:






or is it this?






To me this is a moose, and also an elk (although probably just a moose):






while this is a deer (or could also be an elk, but definitely not a moose):


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> I eat deer, venison (although I understand venison technically or traditionally refers to any game meat and not just wild deer) as much as I can for my red meat protein source, it is far leaner than beef (and I happen to love the taste and what you can rustle up with it, while I normally just BBQ or quick fry, you can make some great Winter casseroles and stews with deer).  Believe it or not but where I am you can often get deals in the supermarket where the deer steak is cheaper than the cattle equivalent; you can also get decent priced cuts in the local markets.
> 
> I used to travel a lot in the Nordic states, so have had quite a bit of moose (they also call it elk) and have not found that chewy at all but you are right in thinking it could be.  But then this was mainly in stews and not as a steak so you may be right. Also had a heap of reindeer thinly sliced cold cuts, beautiful piece of meat, lovely stuff.  The dried reindeer strips, when done properly, is super awesome also and keeps for ages.   Appreciate you are UK based but is this what the Yanks call an elk:
> 
> ...



As per usual I missed out a word. Deer bacon was what I meant. Although to me bacon is pig meat. The top image I would have called a moose, as the bottom one. Male and female maybe. Back in the day, venison was a christmas dinner treat, personally I was not too keen on it. I might get a bit and if my palate has changed. I have seen reindeer meat mentioned where I am. A slab of reindeer at christmas sounds good.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> As per usual I missed out a word. Deer bacon was what I meant. Although to me bacon is pig meat. The top image I would have called a moose, as the bottom one. Male and female maybe. Back in the day, venison was a christmas dinner treat, personally I was not too keen on it. I might get a bit and if my palate has changed. I have seen reindeer meat mentioned where I am. A slab of reindeer at christmas sounds good.


Ah, yes "deer bacon", I had wondered why you thought deer in itself so exotic...and no, I don't, my point was, how do I get my hands on some deer bacon so I can??


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> Ah, yes "deer bacon", I had wondered why you thought deer in itself so exotic...and no, I don't, my point was, how do I get my hands on some deer bacon so I can??



Specialist supermarket or more likely, a specialist Butcher selling exoctic meats


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Specialist supermarket or more likely, a specialist Butcher selling exoctic meats



Maybe deep down, Carol wants to make us some of this and send it our way?  Maybe she has already started and will be sending the really swell members of MT, the really nice ones (that includes me), her apply pies complete with reindeer bacon crust in time for Christmas?


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> Maybe deep down, Carol wants to make us some of this and send it our way?  Maybe she has already started and will be sending the really swell members of MT, the really nice ones (that includes me), her *apply pies complete with reindeer bacon crust* in time for Christmas?



Mmm, intriguing recipe. Might have to ask the Sis to make some me at Christmas. Ah, now I get it.


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2014)

Zero said:


> I eat deer, venison (although I understand venison technically or traditionally refers to any game meat and not just wild deer) as much as I can for my red meat protein source, it is far leaner than beef (and I happen to love the taste and what you can rustle up with it, while I normally just BBQ or quick fry, you can make some great Winter casseroles and stews with deer).  Believe it or not but where I am you can often get deals in the supermarket where the deer steak is cheaper than the cattle equivalent; you can also get decent priced cuts in the local markets.
> 
> I used to travel a lot in the Nordic states, so have had quite a bit of moose (they also call it elk) and have not found that chewy at all but you are right in thinking it could be.  But then this was mainly in stews and not as a steak so you may be right. Also had a heap of reindeer thinly sliced cold cuts, beautiful piece of meat, lovely stuff.  The dried reindeer strips, when done properly, is super awesome also and keeps for ages.   Appreciate you are UK based but is this what the Yanks call an elk:
> 
> ...



For North American English:

#1 is a bull moose. Bull=male, cow=female.  Note how the antlers form a distinct palm before their tines branch out.   This is primarily how we distinguish them from elk or deer.

#2 is a bull elk.   They don't have the palmed antlers that moose do, they have the point antlers that deer do.   But they are much larger than deer.....closer in size to moose.

#3 is a bull moose in the spring.    Neither moose nor elk hibernate.   They drop their antlers as winter sets in and regrow them in spring as food becomes more plentiful.   When they regrow, they are first covered in velvet.

#4 is the same bull elk in #2


They are all delicious!!   Where I am, deer is the easiest venison to find.  Elk, moose, and caribou are harder to find but oh they are good.


----------



## Takai (Nov 11, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Specialist supermarket or more likely, a specialist Butcher selling exoctic meats



The traditional method still works to. At least it does in the PNW.


----------



## Marian Ambers (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi, This stops me from what I have been reading  But, anyway, I really got curious of the types of bacon because  I'm  not aware of it. I only knew the honey cured one that we always have for breakfast here. And based from what I read, I found out that the types of bacon are derived from the different parts of a pig. Some of the those are Pancetta , Canadian, Irish and American Bacon. I think, there are even more of it


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 4, 2014)

Marian Ambers said:


> Hi, This stops me from what I have been reading  But, anyway, I really got curious of the types of bacon because  I'm  not aware of it. I only knew the honey cured one that we always have for breakfast here. And based from what I read, I found out that the types of bacon are derived from the different parts of a pig. Some of the those are Pancetta , Canadian, Irish and American Bacon. I think, there are even more of it



Welcome to MT. Pancetta, tried some the other day. Very nice.


----------

